# Anyone ever tear the MCL in their GREAT TOE?



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Looking for anyone who has torn the medial collateral ligament in their big toe (1st MTP). Not turf toe... but an actual rupture of the MCL of the great toe with hallux valgus? 

I can't find any information on this anywhere online other than a couple journal articles that the internet wants me to pay for to read. 

My MRI results showed no fractures, no plantar capsular tear, LCL is intact, intersesamoidal ligament is intact. 

The more concerning part- 

"Mild edema and bowing from sprain with shallow partial stripping and underlying scarring proximal medial collateral ligament 1st MTP joint with surrounding soft tissue edema. Slight lateral phalangeal subluxation. Correlate for insufficiency."

The injury occurred when I stepped off the bike after washing the front tire going about 13mph. I think I hyperextended the big toe when I stepped off. I'm 33 years old, extremely active (I MTB about 100 miles a week), in good shape and a competitive expert downhill/enduro racer. I actually still raced on the toe last weekend with a lot of duct tape to immobilize it and didn't do any further damage but walking is horrible. 

Initially symptoms included no pain but a nervy feeling. When trying to push off my big toe it collapses underneath my other toes and feels like it dislocates. It makes me sick to my stomach. Now, a week later if I accidentally push off the big toe it's tremendously painful. I still can't bend the distal joint on my big toe and a lot of discoloration has set in. 

I saw the Ortho PA before having the MRI and he assumed a capsule tear. The MRI showed that's not the case. I see a foot specialist Ortho MD on thursday at a very reputable practice and they have a surgery spot reserved for me on friday if necessary. The doc is on vacation until thursday but already spoke to the radiologist and his PA told me my case is very complicated. 

Has anyone else experienced anything like this and what was your recovery like? Last year I had a scapula fracture that put me on the couch for 3 months... hoping this isn't similar.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

update: surgery monday to repair a traumatic hallux valgus. 6-8 weeks to road bike in flats.


----------



## skykuss (7 mo ago)

Streetdoctor said:


> Looking for anyone who has torn the medial collateral ligament in their big toe (1st MTP). Not turf toe... but an actual rupture of the MCL of the great toe with hallux valgus?
> 
> I can't find any information on this anywhere online other than a couple journal articles that the internet wants me to pay for to read.
> 
> ...



Hey! 

I found your post at random. I am not a cyclist. However, I am an active young guy and could not find anything on my injury until I came across your post. I injured myself when sliding into 2nd base during a Men's softball league game. 35yo male. Apparently my MRI says "Tearing of the Proximal Substance of the MCL of the first MPJ with adjacent edema in the medial aspect of the first metatarsal head and neck." I had no idea what that meant other than tear. I spoke to the PA and have a follow-up with my doctor, but as someone who seems to have suffered a similar injury, I saw you had surgery and that concerned me. It hurts to walk. I put weight on the pinky toe side even though the doctor says I can mess up my foot worse. It hurts with every step so I just wanted to ask, what was the surgery like? How long was recovery? Did you get a second opinion? Apparently my ligament has torn off the bone and basically with every step I sort of roll my big toe under to the left, I guess because it is not connected. It sucks lol. 

Sorry for the ramble but your post was the only thing I could find on such an injury. The PA also told me this is a complicated injury being right to left, not up and down like a turf or sand toe. 

Thanks for your time, 

-Sky


----------



## Toe Injury (3 mo ago)

skykuss said:


> Hey!
> 
> I found your post at random. I am not a cyclist. However, I am an active young guy and could not find anything on my injury until I came across your post. I injured myself when sliding into 2nd base during a Men's softball league game. 35yo male. Apparently my MRI says "Tearing of the Proximal Substance of the MCL of the first MPJ with adjacent edema in the medial aspect of the first metatarsal head and neck." I had no idea what that meant other than tear. I spoke to the PA and have a follow-up with my doctor, but as someone who seems to have suffered a similar injury, I saw you had surgery and that concerned me. It hurts to walk. I put weight on the pinky toe side even though the doctor says I can mess up my foot worse. It hurts with every step so I just wanted to ask, what was the surgery like? How long was recovery? Did you get a second opinion? Apparently my ligament has torn off the bone and basically with every step I sort of roll my big toe under to the left, I guess because it is not connected. It sucks lol.
> 
> ...



Hey man, I am having the same injury. Can you help me by updating on your progress? Anywhere I can quickly chat with you?


----------



## skykuss (7 mo ago)

Hey. Went to various doctors. 3 opinions. 1 surgery. 2 no surgery. At my age (35), the 2 said it made no sense to have surgery. Its a crappy injury. Scar tissue does develop over time leading to less pain. Physical therapy actually helped twice a week for 6 weeks. Main thing with this injury is time. Going on month 6 and it still hurts. Not as bad as before. I can run and walk if I want. Still feel it. May always feel it. 

Hope that helps. I’d avoid the Operating Room if you can help it. More complications possible even if they fix it.


----------

